# 2 Tage Raid auf Thrall sucht für WoD Mythic(20)!



## Thunderkiss (9. Dezember 2014)

*Hallo und herzlich Willkommen*

 

Wir, die Gilde Sædracona, sind eine Horden-Gilde (Server Thrall) auf der Suche nach guten Spielern für unseren gildeninternen Raidkader. Wir verstehen uns hauptsächlich als Semi-Hardcore-Raid.

Unser Kern des Raidstammes spielt nun schon seit vielen Jahren zusammen und wir konnten schon einige Erfolge zusammen verbuchen.
Unser primärer Fokus liegt auf dem jeweils aktuellen PvE Content, aber auch andere Aktivitäten (Challengemode/ PvP/Erfolgsruns&#8230;.) kommen bei uns nicht zu kurz.

Aktuell sind wir auf der Suche nach neuen Mitstreitern für unseren Raid-Kader hinsichtlich WoD, welcher ein sehr ausgewogenes Setup verfolgt.

Wir streben den Mythic-Mode an (20 Spieler), in MoP Content spielten wir mit einem 10er Hc-Raidkader. Daher suchen wir noch hauptsächlich DD`s und einen Heiler.

 

Was erwarten wir von Euch:
- ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren (geistige Reife),
- Interesse und Zuverlässigkeit sowie ein entsprechendes Benehmen
- Kritikfähigkeit und Teamwork gegenüber der Gilde
- ein für den Raid tauglicher Rechner (bzgl. Performance)
- ein funktionierendes Headset mit TS3 und
- verstehen der eigenen Klasse und diese auszureizen.
- eine gute Portion Humor
- die Bereitschaft sich ausreichend für einen Raid vorzubereiten (Flask, Buffood, Guids, etc.)

 

Unsere Raidzeiten:
- Dienstag: 20:15 &#8211; 23:00 Uhr
- Samstag: 20:00- 23:00 Uhr

*Folgende Slots sind noch frei:

Melees: Todesritter, Druide, Mönch
Ranges: Hexer, Druide*
 

Fühlt ihr euch angesprochen, dann einfach adden mit Btag: *vatja#2854*

Gilden Hp gibt es auch
*http://wowgilden.net/saedracona_thrall*

Die Gildenleitung


----------



## Thunderkiss (21. Dezember 2014)

Unsere Suche ist immer noch aktuell^^

Über die Feiertage haben wir zwar keinen Raid, allerdings wollen wir dann nach Sylvester weiter durchstarten!

 

Lg

Thunderkiss


----------



## Thunderkiss (27. Dezember 2014)

Inzwischen auch der Schlächter auf Hc down, somit 4/7 Hc


----------

